# So I walke into Henry's...



## Corbeau (Apr 25, 2008)

*So I walked into Henry's...*

... and I asked their Canon guy to help me convince she-who-holds-the-purse-strings that I need an EOS-60D ($999, body only) more than an $800 Rebel T3i (with a kit lens)

I came very, very close to walking out with a $1,400 EOS-7D (without glass). 

Damn, I might need a second job to pay for toys...

Santa, are you listening?


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

It's not the 60D or the 7D, but Corbeau, have you seen this? ...
The wonderful review that Canon doesn't like.


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

If you're truly ready for an SLR, don't shop for a camera. Shop for a lens. Then buy a camera to fit it.

In my opinion, people spend far too much time and money shopping for a camera only to just live with the kit lens that comes in the box. The lens is far more important and while a D-SLR will be obsolete in 2 years, a quality lens will last 10 years or more.

Forget about the camera catalogues. Browse the lens catalogues. Pick something good like a Canon 24-105mm f/4. ($1,000 at CameraCanada.com). Then buy a T3i body for it. ($680 at CameraCanada.com)

From your very first photo, you'll make better pictures and miss less shots than you would with the kit lens.

If in a year you find you're not interested in photography any more, the T3i will have lost 1/2 it's value but the 24-105mmm lens will still be worth much of what you paid for it and be easy to sell.

If in a year you still love photography, you'll have a pro-level lens that will stay with you for years, long after the T3i is junk and you've bought your next camera.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

As Todd says glass should be the first concern. After that try to figure out what if any differences there are in the sensors. Together these are the heart and soul of your camera. The rest is pretty much bells and whistles and most users never even come close to exploring everything their camera can and cannot do.

Obviously if you make a living at sports photography, microphotography, portraiture or some other specialty field, then one camera body may have very major advantages over another.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

All three of those cameras are great. 

While I agree great glass is important, I don't like the blanket statement about focusing on the glass and settling for any camera. 

There are major differences between all three models listed, and depending on the OP's needs and shooting style some of them may not cut it. The T3i is great, but saying one should buy it just in case they don't end up getting really into photography isn't the best advice. 

The camera IS important. Ergonomics, image quality, video options, focus points, focus speed, more controls, max shutter speed, viewfinder type, top LCD, battery life, etc etc. All things that differ between the 60D and the T3i, by the way. 

The 60D is absolutely worth the extra cash.

The 7D may or may not be. Its main advantages are more focus points, more frames per second, and a better viewfinder, but the overall difference is not as great as the difference between the 60D and the T3i.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

how fitting, I am just about to order a T3i kit with a 55-250 IS lens, I have been looking around here and B&H beats everyones price hands down, and the zoom IS lens to go with it is only an extra $105!
Can't wait, I have had a rebel XT for way too long, I am so looking forward to this upgrade


----------



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

I just ordered a battery grip and extra battery or my 60d from Adorama in NY. Saving almost $250 over Henry's or exact same items. Crazy differences between Canada and US!


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

That 55-250mm is a great little lens, especially for the price. It focuses decently fast, and the IS is fantastic. It's only f/4-5.6 though, so even with IS it's tough to use indoors without flash. With lots of light, it can't be beat. So sharp!

As for the 60D accessories, it's a crazy difference for sure. The manager at Henry's told me he just can't compete because B&H sells it for less than his cost! I do support local and Canadian companies as much as possible, but when a battery grip is $175 vs $325, I've got to go with the Hasidic Jews in NY from time to time.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm kind of glad that I have my Minolta Fixed Dimage 5 camera with a 35-250mm lens,
Maximum aperture is F2.8 - F3.5, Kind of glad I don't need to swap lenses,
Also I'm glad it shoots in RAW mode.


----------



## Corbeau (Apr 25, 2008)

How 'bout an update?

Bought a second hand 7D with less than 5k actuations, then got myself a bunch of fast primes (20, 50 and 85 mm) and my first L lens, the non-IS f/4 70-200. Got a new MacBook Pro with 8GB of RAM to drive Lightroom 5 and Photoshop CC. (Creative Cloud suite is "rented" at the educator's price of $20 a month.

Been shooting RAW ever since...


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Just curious... how many of you are using photoprice.ca to do price comparisons and then get price matching if the retailer is outside your province?

Sometimes it is cheaper to buy from a Canadian retailer

For example, Canon 24-105 L

B&H = $1149 US = $1215 CDN
Broadway Camera (BC store) = $1080 CDN


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

I do.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Kami said:


> Just curious... how many of you are using photoprice.ca to do price comparisons and then get price matching if the retailer is outside your province?
> 
> Sometimes it is cheaper to buy from a Canadian retailer
> 
> ...


I bought a nice 35 mm Nikon lens from them recently


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Kami said:


> Just curious... how many of you are using photoprice.ca to do price comparisons and then get price matching if the retailer is outside your province?
> 
> Sometimes it is cheaper to buy from a Canadian retailer
> 
> ...


Hi Kami,

Well, after seeing the photoprice site, you can bet I'll be using it! It's now bookmarked 
Thanks!
Keebler


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

keebler27 said:


> Hi Kami,
> 
> Well, after seeing the photoprice site, you can bet I'll be using it! It's now bookmarked
> Thanks!
> Keebler


After checking there I would go to the store website and confirm price as at times it has reported wrong.


----------

